# Dedicated Servers Starting At $79.95 Intel Core i3 2100 Affordable Prices



## Sonwebhost (May 30, 2013)

Dedicated Servers Starting At $79.95 Intel Core i3 2100 Affordable Prices

*Dedicated Servers At Affordable Prices*

 ​http://www.sonwebhost.com/bill426/cart.php?gid=4
________________________________________


Intel Core i3 2100 - Intel Core i3 2100
3.1Ghz
2 Cores / 4 Threads
8GB DDR3
500GB HDD


----------



## blergh (May 30, 2013)

A good idea would probably be to state where these servers are, and who you are reselling.


----------



## SeriesN (May 30, 2013)

blergh said:


> A good idea would probably be to state where these servers are, and who you are reselling.


Looking at website, FDC?


----------



## Prestige (May 30, 2013)

blergh said:


> A good idea would probably be to state where these servers are, and who you are reselling.


DataShack / Kansas City


----------



## Sonwebhost (Jun 5, 2013)

A better idea would be to buy some. Enjoy


----------



## Tactical (Jun 5, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> A better idea would be to buy some. Enjoy


Just wanted to say with that type of remark reflects very negatively on you.


----------



## dominicl (Jun 5, 2013)

SgtZinn said:


> Just wanted to say with that type of remark reflects very negatively on you.


I certainly agree with you.

@SonWebHost - why don't you tell us who you're reselling? I resell and will tell anybody that asks me.

Take that map off your site as well - I don't think FDC will be amused.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.datashack.net/dedicated/

Pretty obvious by comparing products.

Honesty is the best policy! Ignorance won't get you anywhere.

Reselling or not, everyone starts somewhere its the end service which is provided that matters.


----------



## Zach (Jun 5, 2013)

Reece said:


> https://www.datashack.net/dedicated/
> 
> Pretty obvious by comparing products.
> 
> ...


Interesting how he's using FDC's map though... Claiming he "found it on Google" so that somehow makes it completely legal to do  

Anyway, I agree, as long as the end result is good, it doesn't matter if you're reselling or not.


----------



## Sonwebhost (Jun 5, 2013)

Funny how that gun don


----------



## Ishaq (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think you get the point. Reseller after "webhosting" is usually understood as reseller hosting, secondly why are you in a rush to push for sales?


----------



## earl (Jun 5, 2013)

Reece said:


> Reselling or not, everyone starts somewhere its the end service which is provided that matters.


That's a pretty huge mark up considering the 20% reseller discount you get from Datashack!! and his attidue is quite reflective of the type of service you will probably get from this host!


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 5, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> Funny how that gun don


----------



## Zach (Jun 5, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> Funny how that gun don


----------



## drmike (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, so homepage shows FDC's locations.

Do you even offer services at FDC?

The other two images of datacenters are equally "borrowed" and I suspect you don't offer services out of either of those.

Reseller hosting?  Yeah, that's shared hosting.  Totally different.   What you are doing is reselling servers (i.e. being a middle man).

Your signature doesn't say Dedicated Server Reseller.

So much wrong.


----------



## Sonwebhost (Jun 5, 2013)

What you consider to be wrong is your perception of what is right also, the entire hosting world is reselling so why ask me simple questions, none of these companies are as big as softlayer and they are now reselling for IBM, so you go online and see the same server starting at 135 dollars you don


----------



## texteditor (Jun 5, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> What you consider to be wrong is your perception of what is right also, the entire hosting world is reselling so why ask me simple questions, none of these companies are as big as softlayer and they are now reselling for IBM, so you go online and see the same server starting at 135 dollars you don


----------



## earl (Jun 6, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> the entire hosting world is reselling so why ask me simple questions, none of these companies are as big as softlayer and they are now reselling for IBM, so you go online and see the same server starting at 135 dollars you don


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 6, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> What you consider to be wrong is your perception of what is right also, the entire hosting world is reselling so why ask me simple questions, none of these companies are as big as softlayer and they are now reselling for IBM, so you go online and see the same server starting at 135 dollars you don


----------



## drmike (Jun 6, 2013)

What a bunch of BS.  I don't worry about the small things... like copyrights, site post rules, misrepresenting offers, etc....

Your post/offer needs edited to comply with the site rules on Offers.   It lacks on these 5 points.

*Criteria for submitted offers:*


*Submissions by representative of companies only, please no affiliate links.*

*Submitter must have at least 10 posts before submission can become active.*
*Formatting guidelines for all submitted offers:*


*Title of post must include company name and must be descriptive of the offer.*

*Offer must include the datacenter location options available.*
*Offer must include a small description of the company and of the plan details.*


----------



## MartinD (Jun 6, 2013)

Pretty sure 'sonwebhost' is the same person who was trying to sell VPS's off a P4 last year.

Just do a search on WHT or for "markgrannum"

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8195823&postcount=19


----------



## Sonwebhost (Jun 6, 2013)

[SIZE=12pt]your lack of vocabulary is evident with your words and your reality is not mine as I find your vulgar language beyond comprehension, I would not want to be part of a community of persons who speck like they thoughts are in the gutter. Note: never have you seen a post from me that contain one curse word. You are not as aware of copy right rules hence you jump to the conclusion that they have been violated: You cannot copy write an image simple, you have to trade mark and image, also just because you say something is copywriter it don[/SIZE]


----------



## dominicl (Jun 6, 2013)

@Sonwebhost - I got bored after the first sentence.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it bad that I can not understand anything you type? Not sure if I should be happy or sad.


But, Marc, this is not google adward. This is a community. If you want to talk and smack community members and can't follow the rules nor have decent courtesy and manner, you may leave.


You remind me of arrogant spoiled Kindergarten brats who thinks they know all but in realty, they can't tell the difference between a horse and an ass.


Take deep breath and read what people are saying. If you can't understand, get someone to explain them in your language. Being modest, admitting guilt and learning from past will never harm you. Doing opposite on the others hand will do.


----------



## earl (Jun 6, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> IBM did buy the company, however the issue is whether they are now Resellers, can we now say that IBM is a reseller for the world wide web, or because they are located in the USA they are not a reseller for China who more than likely owns the loan on the hardware, a reseller adds value in two areas as you pointed out 1) the server he may monitor or add to the server as a technician or 2) the service, interaction with the client and the data center to expedite both parties requirements I add value in the two mention areas.


What the hell are you on about?? you don't need to complicate things more than they are, IBM bought Softlayer, so technically they are now a division of IBM and hence Softlayer gets their pay check from IBM, if IBM sees fit to mark up ther product 150 percent then so be it, it's their company now! and we are not talking about IBM, we are talking about you and Datashack..

You can't even give a simple answer like where the server is located and instead lash out at a potetial client and you expect us to believe that you have value added services like server monitoring? and tech support at datashack is quick enough that I don't see how you being the middle man can expedite the process? it's more like you are adding an unnecessary step to the process.. 

By the looks of it, your logo took a whole 2 min to design in MS paint and you plastered what ever pics of datacentres you can find on google which exemplifies you are not willing to take any effort in your business and I can't really see you making any effort in the satisfaction of your client, you are just there to take their money!

--just to add, I doubt you are Mark Grannum, you are some dude from India looking to make a quick buck! you should take your shit over to digitalpoint I think you will feel more at home there!


----------



## MartinD (Jun 6, 2013)

Copy paste rubbish.

Yet again, Mark shows off his true nature


----------



## Sonwebhost (Jun 6, 2013)

No this is Mr. Mark Grannum, there is nothing wrong with my nature and I am not on the swat team here, who is knocking my logo, criticizing my photos, belittling my service, denigrating themselves with bad words, swearing and carrying on, seems like most of the time it


----------



## Tactical (Jun 6, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> I have been in this business for 12 years and one question I never answer is "where is your server".


12 years in what business? What the repo business? Looks like you repossessed that image off another website. Just calling it how i c it!  So i want a dedi in Miami. Ooops my bad datashack is only in Kansas City. So don't get mad at people just pointing out some issues you have going on. 

I love the name of the SonWebHost=SummerWebhost. Ok ill stop i just had too much coffee and boredom is killing me.


----------



## earl (Jun 6, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> I have been in this business for 12 years and one question I never answer is "where is your server". Enjoy.


For sure, cause if you tell them where your server is, they could get it cheaper by going direct! I would imagine this would be bad for business..



Sonwebhost said:


> who is knocking my logo, criticizing my photos, belittling my service, denigrating themselves with bad words, swearing and carrying on, seems like most of the time it


----------



## drmike (Jun 6, 2013)

@Sonwebhost,

Can you edit your post to comply with the community standards / rules for offers please?

Again:

*Criteria for submitted offers:*


*Submissions by representative of companies only, please no affiliate links.*

*Submitter must have at least 10 posts before submission can become active.*
*Formatting guidelines for all submitted offers:*


*Title of post must include company name and must be descriptive of the offer.*

*Offer must include the datacenter location options available.*
*Offer must include a small description of the company and of the plan details.*


----------



## Sonwebhost (Jun 6, 2013)

By not ranting and raving and swearing it shows respect for humans, If you buy its ok if you buy somewhere other that at my website it is ok. As for the rules they have been met in the last two pages of post you have just read. Enjoy


----------



## dominicl (Jun 6, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> As for the rules they have been met in the last two pages of post you have just read.


Your topic still doesn't meet the rules.

Thanks.


----------



## earl (Jun 6, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Pretty sure 'sonwebhost' is the same person who was trying to sell VPS's off a P4 last year.


So let me get this straight, you got banned on WHT for selling VPS's on a P4? lol, those guys at WHT sure don't have a sense of humor, I guess it's all about the enduser experience for them..

Well consider your self lucky it's just a temp ban, think what would have happend had you used a P3! lol


----------



## Sonwebhost (Jun 6, 2013)

Get this straight I never hosted any vps servers on a p4 I hosted solvusvm on a dedicated server I bought online and used it for solusvm and that is how I did my setup. Just like you persons started saying what I was doing never even bought a vps but was saying I hosting on a p4. I personally don't mind hacklers who say things to make themselves feel or look important I am the kind of person who allows you to say what you want but then I ask one question prove it. See lies sound good, but they are very difficult and next to impossible to prove. I do not believe in luck it is also a lie.


----------



## earl (Jun 6, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> Get this straight I never hosted any vps servers on a p4


That's too bad, I thought it was really funny !!

Hey, so do you really live in Massachusetts?



Sonwebhost said:


> I do not believe in luck it is also a lie.


That's really sad dude, maybe I've been listening to this song too long! what you think, you like it?


----------



## drmike (Jun 6, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> By not ranting and raving and swearing it shows respect for humans, If you buy its ok if you buy somewhere other that at my website it is ok. As for the rules they have been met in the last two pages of post you have just read. Enjoy


Just edit your original offer for Christmas tree sake.

Edit the post to include the info or most surely someone will prune the ad soon.


----------



## drmike (Jun 6, 2013)

earl said:


> So let me get this straight, you got banned on WHT for selling VPS's on a P4? lol, those guys at WHT sure don't have a sense of humor, I guess it's all about the enduser experience for them..
> 
> Well consider your self lucky it's just a temp ban, think what would have happend had you used a P3! lol


What the heck, did this really happen?  Someone post the URL/link from WHT for chuckles sake.  I need to expel a beverage through my nose from laughing.


----------



## mojeda (Jun 6, 2013)

Shouldn't this just be locked/deleted now?


----------



## drmike (Jun 6, 2013)

mojeda said:


> Shouldn't this just be locked/deleted now?


I am all for the deletion of this ad and probably his other one also for not complying with rules and common sense.

@MannDude @Nick,   email this provider and give him some time/deadline to edit the original post details to comply, please.


----------



## earl (Jun 6, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> What the heck, did this really happen?


Yeah, it's too funny eh.. I think it's refering to this thread:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1150093


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 6, 2013)

Your VPS node was running on P4. There was post from your client on wht proving that, You also got banned on wht for sigspamming, violating forum rules and what not. They sometime ban people to save their reputation and potential clients.


----------



## Sonwebhost (Jun 6, 2013)

[SIZE=14pt]Hi gang that is a wonderful song it reminds me of my past, hey you men are ok with me so I will lower the shields and transporter room will bring you and your crew onboard. I came up in Boston. Enjoy[/SIZE]


----------



## MannDude (Jun 6, 2013)

Usually when things go this far south the OP requests for a thread to be closed.

@SonWebHost, if you want the thread closed I will do so. I do not think keeping it open any longer will benefit you positively.


----------

